# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Wstydliwy problem

## jacek1990

Witam, forumowiczów.

Mam problem, mianowicie od około roku zdarzyło mi się kilka razy zmoczyć w łóżko tylko i wyłącznie po ... dużej ilości alkoholu (niezależnie, czy po piwie, czy po wódce), ogólnie żadnej reguły nie zauważam (oprócz obecności nie małych ilości alkoholu, nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się to na trzeźwo, czy po małej ilości alkoholu). Wcześniej nie miałem takich problemów (nie zdarzało mi się w w ogóle), gdy chciało mi się sikać po prostu wstawałem i szedłem do toalety. Teraz po "pijaku" nie wiem, czy pęcherz nie jest w stanie mnie obudzić, aż w końcu nie wytrzymuje, czy po alkoholu mam problem z trzymaniem moczu we śnie, czy przyczyna jest gdzie indziej, może jakieś bakterie, które "reagują" tak z alkoholem, czego efekt jest taki, a nie inny. Być może ktoś z forumowiczów miał taki problem lub miał z nim styczność i udało się to jakoś rozwiązać. Proszę o pomoc, bo na tę chwilę wyjście mam jedno, nie pić, a z natury jestem "rozrywkowy" i zabawa bez alkoholu (mimo, że może być ciekawa) to już nie jest to samo  :Smile: . Pozdrawiam i liczę na szybką i rzeczową odpowiedź. Dziękuję.

----------


## sławek

Współczuję Ci Jacku. Do lekarza musisz się udać, ale dobrego. Urolog dr n. med. Wojciech Rogowski z poradni szpitalse.pl/strony/nasi-lekarze.html-0 to lekarz, którego Ci szczerze polecam. Fachowiec i nie czujesz się przy nim skrępowany. Zdrówka!

----------

